# Favorite Baroque Era Violin Concerto Cycles



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

What are some of your favorite baroque era Violin Concerto cycles? 4 or more violin concertos preferred to be a cycle imo. Vivaldi obviously is on the top of my list but also interested in some of the less popular cycles. Preferred recordings would be nice as well.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

sure Tartini violin concerto are my favorite Baroque era vc.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

One of the first CDs I bought and its a must buy.
Specially I love:
La Stravaganza, Op.4, Concerto No. 2 in E minor, RV 279
La Stravaganza, Op.4, Concerto No. 4 in A minor, RV 357

- Honorable mention of 'Autumn' of Vivaldi.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> What are some of your favorite baroque era Violin Concerto cycles? 4 or more violin concertos preferred to be a cycle imo. Vivaldi obviously is on the top of my list but also interested in some of the less popular cycles. Preferred recordings would be nice as well.


I thought I'll narrow it down with a "theme" by mentioning your Avatar's concerti grossi format (the multi-movement one instead of the three movement Vivaldian format), referring to the "Opus 6" sets. The "classic" opus 6 set written by your Avatar, and the other opus 6 set based on your Avatar's overall format but embellished by my Avatar. Other composers include Charles Avison (1707-1770), who also wrote an opus 6 set of 12. Locatelli, Gemaniani and others all wrote concerti grossi in the Corellian format.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I've already done my research on Concerti Grossi. Violin Concertos are a little different. Violin takes the lead more obviously. So yeah I'll definitely check out Tartini, Avison, more Vivaldi, as well as more recordings of Geminiani and Locatelli for Concerti Grossi.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

These concertos on this LP. It also happened to be the first record I ever bought.


----------



## zhen (Jun 13, 2012)

"Music, I feel, must be emotional first and intellectual second."
- Maurice Ravel


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> These concertos on this LP. It also happened to be the first record I ever bought.


Better than Biondi's version? The Four Seasons happened to be first classical cd I ever bought for my enjoyment. It always brings special memories for me. But maybe I've heard them too many times at this point.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Better than Biondi's version? The Four Seasons happened to be first classical cd I ever bought for my enjoyment. It always brings special memories for me. But maybe I've heard them too many times at this point.


I haven't heard the Fabio Biondi version.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> I've already done my research on Concerti Grossi. Violin Concertos are a little different. Violin takes the lead more obviously. So yeah I'll definitely check out Tartini, Avison, more Vivaldi, as well as more recordings of Geminiani and Locatelli for Concerti Grossi.


I would say a very different form, I love searching out sets of Concerti Grossi from the 18th century. 
I often find these more rewarding than the Violin Concertos of the same period.
Geminiani's Concerti Grossi are particularly fine, I much rather listen to them than Vivaldi's Violin concertos!


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I thought I'll narrow it down with a "theme" by mentioning your Avatar's concerti grossi format (the multi-movement one instead of the three movement Vivaldian format), referring to the "Opus 6" sets. The "classic" opus 6 set written by your Avatar, and the other opus 6 set based on your Avatar's overall format but embellished by my Avatar. Other composers include Charles Avison (1707-1770), who also wrote an opus 6 set of 12. Locatelli, Gemaniani and others all wrote concerti grossi in the Corellian format.


I too am fond of Corelli, Handel, Telemann, Vivaldi et al. in this area, so thanks for the recommendations. To avoid a heavy burden on the wallet however, is there one from the above that you would recommend as particularly fitting the bill, please?


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

KRoad said:


> I too am fond of Corelli, Handel, Telemann, Vivaldi et al. in this area, so thanks for the recommendations. To avoid a heavy burden on the wallet however, is there one from the above that you would recommend as particularly fitting the bill, please?


I would go for the Geminiani, I keep playing these works and never get tired of them!


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Bach's are amazing, but only 3 remain incl. the double. The BWV 1052+1056 reconstructions are very nice, though.

At the top of the heap would be Vivaldi. He's often too reviled, but I love his composition style to bits. Full of energy, so vibrant/radiant. It took proper HIP recordings for me to really appreciate him, though, as a poor interpretation can just make him sound same-ish.

My favorites:
- L'Estro Armonico, with Fabio Biondi/Europa Galante









- La Stravaganza, with Rachel Podger/Arte Dei Suonatori





- Il Cimento Dell'Armonia E Dell'Inventione (incl. 4 seasons), with Enrico Onofri/Giovanni Antonini/Il Giardino Armonico





- Various recordings with Giuliano Carmignola/Andrea Marcon/Venice Baroque Orchestra (he has 3 CD's of various concertos, 1 for double concertos, 1 with 4 seasons + 3 other concertos)









There's something about the sound of the baroque violin that just mesmerizes me.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

KRoad said:


> I too am fond of Corelli, Handel, Telemann, Vivaldi et al. in this area, so thanks for the recommendations. To avoid a heavy burden on the wallet however, is there one from the above that you would recommend as particularly fitting the bill, please?


You could pick the elegant and mannered sounding Charles Avison sets from budget label Naxos to begin with. Or the Locatelli set _L'Arte del Violino_" with very dazzling virtuosity, if you prefer. Enjoy!

(Of course, I would first recommend Handel's opus 6 but I am assuming you already have that).


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

I think need to mentioned this highly artisctic Baroque/Classical (?) violin concerto by Veracini, one of my favorite violinist/composer in the era.









amazon > http://amzn.to/LJKLVG


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Many thanks. All suggestions dutifully cut'n'pasted in anticipation of the next visit to the CD shop here in central Berlin. 
Yes, I am familiar with Opus 6 (and 3) from Handel (And if you enjoy these, his organ concertos are a must, too).


----------



## arkadinho (Mar 21, 2016)

Tartini definitely. Giovanni Guglielmo recorded all 135 of Tartini's violin concertos. I'm slowly making my way through it and let me tell you there are some true gems hidden among those seemingly neverending number of tracks, all of which I intend to extract  

Nardini also comes to mind although it's a bit later. Nardini's better known violin concerto is the one in Em and there are plenty of recording of it out there. I'd also suggest in F, Op. 1, No. 3 as well as in D. While I don't care for his concerto in G as much, I love its 2nd movement. 

As for Vivaldi himself I think many don't give enough credit to the remainder of his Op. 8 "The Contest Between Harmony and Invention" of which Four Seasons is the part. I love most (if not all) them: The Sea Storm is great, Pleasure is great, #12 is amazing, and the others are quite good too. My favorite performance is the one by Pavlo Beznosiuk & The Avison Ensemble. I prefer him to anybody else for the whole thing, including the famed Four Seasons. I think his tempo is the closest that I feel how it should be played, I love the sound of his instrument, and I think The Avison Ensemble plays great. 

I'd also recommend Vivaldi Op. 12 concertos by the same violinist, albeit now with The Academy of Ancient Music and Christopher Hogwood conducting. If you liked Op. 8 you should enjoy Op. 12 too.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

If we talk about cycles, published as such, my vote goes to Vivaldi's op. 3. I stil enjoy the old Vox recording with the pioneering Reinhold Barchet, but among HIP versions I find Hogwood's to be the most durable.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

This one seems obvious but I'll list it anyway because I don't think anyone else mentioned Bach. Hahn's CD has four concerti: VC #1 in A minor, VC #2 in E Major, Concerto for 2 violins in D Minor, and Concerto for 2 harpsichords (arranged for violin and oboe).


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

The one great figure of the French Baroque violin concerto and a favorite of mine is Jean-Marie Leclair, whose 12 concertos (op.7 and op. 10) rank among the finest of his day. He chose Vivaldi as his model and learned from Locatelli, who became his chief rival in a contest between French vs. Italian taste. Leclair aimed for a synthesis of French and Italian taste - Couperin's _goûts-réunis_. The French traits in Leclair, though hard to define specifically, may be heard as a tendency toward shorter phrases and less emphasis on propulsive forward movement.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

Jean-Marie Leclair's Op. 7 (6 concertos) and Op. 10 (6 concertos) are probably my favorites after the 3 by J. S. Bach.

The ongoing Glossa cycle of recordings is outstanding:


----------

